# I fall asleep mostly everytime i listen to the cd's



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

I usually fall asleep everytime ilisten to the tapes, in fact the tapes and mike's voice somewhat helps me with my insomnia and put me at ease, although my husband isgetting tired of hearing it over and over but sacrifice is sacrifise, do you think these cd's will have an effect on my husband as well even though he has no condition, like stress reduction for him maybe?BTW; i'm on day 5.Seeing new doctors and in the process of getting tests done thati should have had done a long time ago. I'm a bit scared and could use some help on these tests, please refer to my other post on the regular BB.thanks-cadia


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cadia! This question came up once before and Mike said that there is no problem with others listening to the tapes! No need to worry about falling asleep either!! Enjoy your journey and be well. Good luck with your tests! ------------------Marilyn


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

HI Cadia:I second what Marilyn says. It's pretty common to fall asleep as the tapes are so relaxing!







JeanG


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Cool, thanks-------------------Cadia


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi All,Cadia no problem for your husband either, nice to hear he is supporting you.Best RegardsMike


----------

